# Daily Trivia - How we Score it...



## luckytrim (Sep 20, 2018)

Lucky's Trivia is not your ordinary trivia, as it tends toward   "minutia"............... so none of us are expected to do well from the   
Git-Go ! 
To clarify, 






NONE correct is the only Failing score............
ONE correct is a "D"....
TWO is a "D+"......
THREE correct is a "C-"
FOUR correct is a "C+"
FIVE correct is a "B-"
SIX Correct is a "B+"
SEVEN correct is an "A-", and earns you rep points, if Lucky is allowed  to give 'em.. (if not, He'll try to enlist another to reward you)
EIGHT correct is an "A+", and earns you rep points and the Mortarboard !!

 T or C functions as a bonus question; if you miss it, no harm, but if   you nail it, it acts as another Right answer in the above scoring grid.


the Sunday Specials are usually a themed learning experience, so We   don't consider any score a "Losing" score ; just have fun, and "Learn"   something.


----------

